# PHP Script owner / group falsch



## SwissError (14. März 2005)

Hi

Ich habe hier einen webserver mit PHP.

in der httpd.conf hab ich folgendes:
User apache
Group apache

Desweiteren hab ich 2 virtuelle server. Und diese möchte ich unter anderen benutzern laufen lassen so dass man bei einem erstellen eines ordners oder files mit php nicht apache als owner und group hat. Aber wie mach ich das?

ich hab schon von "prechild" gelesen, aber das scheint überhaupt nicht empfehlenswert zu sein von apache.org... und soweit ich gefunden habe noch nicht für den apache 2.0.52

So langsam bin ich am verzweifeln...


----------



## Fabian H (14. März 2005)

Wenn es auf die Geschwindigkeit nicht ankommt, kannst du suPHP benutzen. Das ist eine CGI Anwendung, die die PHP Dateien unter dem Benutzer, dem die PHP Datei gehoert, ausfuehrt.

Edit: Korrigiere, suPHP selbst ist keine CGI Anwendung, sondern ein Apache Modul. Es wird lediglich die PHP CGI Binary aufgerufen.


----------



## SwissError (15. März 2005)

Hmm... hab gehört es ist nicht die beste lösung ein PHP script als CGI aufzurufen bzw. laufen zu lasen. Oder hab ich bei suPHP was falsch verstanden?

Nach besseren recherchen im Internet hab ich mich nun für perchild entschieden, das dies doch noch oft benutzt wird, doch leider hab ich noch keine möglichkeit gefunden dies zu installieren...


----------

